# Iver Johnson Tricycle ~fresh start~



## okozzy (Jul 19, 2013)

Okay, so the tricycle is now indoors and all cleaned up.
Special thanks go to Dave "ridingtoy" for helping out with the seat... it goes perfect with this tryke!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice trike!


----------



## Iverider (Jul 19, 2013)

If ever a saddle was "cute" this be tha saddle. Nice trike. Feel free to post duplicate photos in the Iver Johnson thread (link in my sig below)


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 20, 2013)

That little Iver is looking terrific now and the seat suits it perfectly! Thanks for the photos showing the tricycle design details clearly. The whole front fork appears to be nickel plated, and those sure are heavy duty looking pedal cranks...that was no cheaply made trike! Glad I could help out with the restoration.  Sounds like the tricycle has a new lease on life. When I get the time to learn how to use my old tire setter tools, maybe I could put new rubber on the rear wheels for you if you'd like to restore them too.

Dave


----------



## okozzy (Jul 21, 2013)

Dave,
It would be great if we can get new rubber on those rear wheels... that would make it rideable once again and ready for any future grandchildren!

Also, this thing was very well made and not a tiny tricycle by any means, it stands at nearly 2 1/2' tall.

The pedals are torrington no. 4's and great to see that little Johny and or little Susy rode the heck out of them... well worn.



ridingtoy said:


> That little Iver is looking terrific now and the seat suits it perfectly! Thanks for the photos showing the tricycle design details clearly. The whole front fork appears to be nickel plated, and those sure are heavy duty looking pedal cranks...that was no cheaply made trike! Glad I could help out with the restoration.  Sounds like the tricycle has a new lease on life. When I get the time to learn how to use my old tire setter tools, maybe I could put new rubber on the rear wheels for you if you'd like to restore them too.
> 
> Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 21, 2013)

I was just noticing the pins that hold the pedal cranks to the front axle. On one end they look like standard taper pins as used on other older makes of tricycles like Colson and Taylor. On the other end they are threaded and have a nut to hold them tight. Just thought that was an interesting pin design and must have been unique with Iver Johnson.

Yeah, I've got the tire setter tools, extruded round rubber (both purchased from CABE members), steel wire, and brazing wire and flux. I'll be able to either twist or braze the center wire after tightening it up. Just need the time to practice on some trike wheels I have that are in the same shape as your rear wheels with bare wire showing, before I attempt to do wheels for other collectors.

Dave


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 21, 2013)

Those pins were used on ordinaries in the 1800's.
Are you using oxy/acetylene torch?
I have silver soldered miles of joints together.
I like to use a very small torch tip.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 21, 2013)

A torch is the one component I haven't purchased yet. Figured I buy one when I'm actually ready to do some tire replacements. I was going to get one of the smaller portable torches that have a hot enough flame to melt the silver brazing rod. I have the A38T silver brazing alloy.

Dave


----------



## okozzy (Jul 21, 2013)

*Cotter Pin 3pc. cranks*

Cotter Pin cranks, just like the ones used on old road bikes, also looks like they used the twist method on the wheels.



ridingtoy said:


> I was just noticing the pins that hold the pedal cranks to the front axle. On one end they look like standard taper pins as used on other older makes of tricycles like Colson and Taylor. On the other end they are threaded and have a nut to hold them tight. Just thought that was an interesting pin design and must have been unique with Iver Johnson.
> 
> Yeah, I've got the tire setter tools, extruded round rubber (both purchased from CABE members), steel wire, and brazing wire and flux. I'll be able to either twist or braze the center wire after tightening it up. Just need the time to practice on some trike wheels I have that are in the same shape as your rear wheels with bare wire showing, before I attempt to do wheels for other collectors.
> 
> Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh, neat! That's an interesting pin design. Where did you find that view?

I'm not sure what type of tool attachment was used to do that kind of twist. The instructions to the one I have allows you to do a single twist to lock the two ends of wire together, and then cut off the extra and pinch the resulting loops closed. The other method a lot of high wheelers use is to braze the wire ends together after cutting and bending them so that they overlap and lay side-by-side. This method uses a clamp having set screws to hold the wire tight once it's cut. On Velo King tricycles there's a link that the wire ends lock into via a bend on each end. There was probably an attachment with the tire setter to make the correct wire end bends that would lock into the link once the wire was released from the clamp.

Dave


----------



## okozzy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just googled, cotter pin crank... as far as the twist used on this wheel, still scratching my head as to how they got it done...?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 21, 2013)

Very nice trike!


----------



## Buddyroe (Nov 2, 2016)

Dang! I need that exact saddle for my 1919 IJ Boys Midget bike. I've been looking for 8 months - nothing!

Is there a brand on the seat?


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 4, 2016)

Buddyroe said:


> Dang! I need that exact saddle for my 1919 IJ Boys Midget bike. I've been looking for 8 months - nothing!
> 
> Is there a brand on the seat?



Here's a nice one on ebay right now. A bit higher in price, but looks in VG condition. The measurements show it's for a trike or child's bicycle: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201706298720?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Dave


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice saddle!


----------



## Buddyroe (Nov 10, 2016)

That was a nice seat, but not like the one on this tricycle. Probably 20 years difference in them.

But please, take my name and PM me any time you see one for sale. I would truly appreciate it. One day, SOME day, I will find the right seat for my 1919 IJ Boys Midget. It's called a Troxel Juvenile No 36 and I'd know it from any other saddle.


----------

